# A year on



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3667


First one was around last may latest today.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Monster traps dude!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

full legnth piccy dude...

lets really see whats going on 

tentatively looking hench tho lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Lookin good m8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate. Were traps fairly defined to begin with?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys I'll put a leg comparison pic up when I get a chance


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Your definately looking good mate, good traps, would like to see a bit more in the pic tho.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Traps are massive Jordan

Have you done alot of deads or is it genetics?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Only starting doing deads last year on cals fb routine hence why there not heavy until then no work on my traps


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done a much improved physique buddy good chest development as well as traps


----------



## Cookiexd40 (May 23, 2012)

Lookin good man, abs comin in nice and traps are bada$$ sir


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers lozza nice confidence booster

My training and diet was sh!t from December to April interruptions, family life and injures and a stint at rugby all player it's part


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah amazing, your whole posture has changed...good work.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is that a bit of a fanny mouth I see going on there J-Doggy-Dog??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookiexd40 said:


> Lookin good man, abs comin in nice and traps are bada$$ sir


Thanks cookie I'm not focusing on abs too much at the moment but they don't look to shabby !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

justin case said:


> yeah amazing, your whole posture has changed...good work.


Thanks buddy nice comment


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Is that a bit of a fanny mouth I see going on there J-Doggy-Dog??


What's fanny mouth?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> What's fanny mouth?


Ha, just a bit of a mooey going round & down onto the beard. 

Always remember a mate of mine yrs back going up to some big geezer p*ssed up telling him he had a fanny mouth. Think he warned him to be careful or else someone might stick a c*ck in there! Funny now but don't think it went down too well at the time...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ahh lmao thanks for that Dorsal ha


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Inspiring j!! Well done!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, sorry!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3671


Around may time again.

View attachment 3672


Today


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll re add them


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon J dude, theyre peep show pics cropping out the bits you dont like lol..

if i can show my wheels in full length anyone can..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you delete the legs pics please I'll re do them for some reason I can't delete


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3676


May last year

View attachment 3677


Todays pic


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats i like to see...

trousers round you ankles for uncle Cal  respec matey..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> thats i like to see...
> 
> trousers round you ankles for uncle Cal  respec matey..


Thanks buddy honest opinions ? I've only been doing legs for the last 7-8 months ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> Medialis is quite small in comparison to the laterallis perhaps but that ain't such a bad thing for now!


I've noticed this I'm not sure why this is


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome to the top heavy club J

youre upper bods looking tonk  why`d you crop your arms out bud, youre arms arent a bad bodypart like they are for me lol

for 7 months your legs look ok, but i really think you could improve them by backing off upper body worka bit a it`ll allow you to train legs harder.

you lift pretty good poundages, bigger than your legs would imply..

get your form strict, do the poundages each week and and you`ll grow.

the next time life gets in the way, dont let it all go to sh1t.. at least keep your food right ya know..

its actually pretty hard to lose muscle if you still do what you can when you can.. even 1 workout a month is better than none..

so lets see you try and balance your body dude..

its all ive done for 6 years and my upper bod still grows ahead of my legs..

getting there tho..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you have a very long medialis..

mine is short..

i swear the teardrop muscle grows and tones with walking lots.. (cardio lol)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mate I'm considering doing legs twice a week to get them growing I only started training legs since I was doing the fb routine even then there's isn't a great deal of leg work in the routine so only now am I getting leg doms really.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no probs bud i`m hoping you wanted honesty ;cool:

i trained trap bar 2x every fourth day for 3 years which is similar, but i had no choice cos singles on trap bar was all i could do.

you already train legs 2x a week bud, deads worked legs heavily too, specially done sldl.

sldl and squats are apparently the most anabolic combo there is.

if only i had the lower back to do them back to back..

but i dotn and neither do you lol..

dude if you increase youre deads n squats by 50kg your legs will get bigger as a result.

ponder this one young grasshopper (i know you love it when i get philosophiCAL)

*whats the easiest way to increase your deads n squats by 50kg* (easy being relative of course)

by adding 50 kg to deads and squats and *not* to even try to increase your upper body poundages ie pure maintainence

or by adding 50kg to deads n squats as well as adding *or trying* to add 20-30kg on youyr presses and or pulls..???

what sounds the most obvious way to you bud?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My thighs are about as thick as your calves dude...even Cal can vouch for that! When I do finally put some pics up they won't be full length believe me.

Good going that's all I'll say...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

july i believe isnt it dorsal?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

July 13 at this rate!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know what sounds most obvious but you what option I would go for cal lol there's no way I'm leaving upper bod in maintainance mode lol I'm no where near happy with it yet


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> My thighs are about as thick as your calves dude...even Cal can vouch for that! When I do finally put some pics up they won't be full length believe me.
> 
> Good going that's all I'll say...


Thank you buddy


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I know what sounds most obvious but you what option I would go for cal lol there's no way I'm leaving upper bod in maintainance mode lol I'm no where near happy with it yet


i know, i knew that when i spent 10 mins writing that out dude... 

but basically if you dont go into maintainence, youre going to exacerbate the difference between youre legs and your upper bod..

i still hate my legs but i hate em more than i like my upper bod.. :wink:

dont listen to dorsey dudes..

ive still got a semi from him dropping his strides and getting his bad boys out!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Also cal what did you mean by me not having a strong lower back? How would you know lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d say most people backs arent strong enuff too do squats and sldl back to back week in week out bud.

so i was steriotyping..

ami correct?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I do squats a day after deads and I'm not affected at all and can still increase poundages


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i i meant straight after a set of squats to do deads bud..

what youre doing is simply increaaasing the chances of injuries down the line..

if you dead and sqaut on consecutive days theres massive crossover between workouts..

even on a 4 day split you`d train deads n squats with the greatest time distance possible between them..

i`m sure by doing this you`d increase whatever you do on the second day on poundage..

i`m hoping fleg might agree with this thinking if it helps..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not ideal but Its the only days I can get there. That maybe changing soon anyway


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

traps as mentioned, but a growth in pecs too!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I was previously doing squats Mon and then deads on Thurs for that exact reason as I just wasn't recovered enough otherwise - maybe it's a youth thing Cal?

Squats dropped now though for time being so it's press followed by romanian DL's which I don't think will be too much of an issue.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I could keep them apart by juggling my routine a bit


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with fleg and Cal. keep them as far apart as you can. This will allow you to give maximum effort to each exercise.

Also looking good in those pics mate. Your leg are way ahead of mine. Edit your full body is ahead of mine.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> I agree with fleg and Cal. keep them as far apart as you can. This will allow you to give maximum effort to each exercise.
> 
> Also looking good in those pics mate. Your leg are way ahead of mine. Edit your full body is ahead of mine.


Thanks rr always a pleasure


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3717


So ****e at posing I'm actually on my knees in this one as I can't find somewhere to put the cam lol.

View attachment 3718


View attachment 3719


Sorry for the poor posing but I did my best lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo coming along well mate, nice progress.

Can't the misses take some pics for you?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers mate mrs is out so I had a go myself lol


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Looking good mate, loving your sleeve as well, nice ink!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers matey


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Coming along nicely j, what are your arm measurements now?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

16" tensed roughly 14.5"normal left

15.7 ish tensed. 14 .2 normal. Right


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> 16" tensed roughly 14.5"normal left
> 
> 15.7 ish tensed. 14 .2 normal. Right


Well that's an improvement then isn't it. Must admit they look bigger in the last pics.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it is mate I can't remember I'll look back in my journal


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Bis were 15.5


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Just seen the new pics j theyre better, as you admit legs need brought up to balance with upper body which is well massed, probably wont take you long to throw some more beef on the legs though. Shoulders and arms look good and thick.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye that's right Chris my legs are lacking a bit but I'll keep plugging Away at them i may possibly add another leg day in to help


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good dude !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks bj. Can't wait for my cycle


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Thanks bj. Can't wait for my cycle


When you looking to start?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would start now if I had the cash I got a fcuking speeding fine yesterday. !!

Probably July/August see if I can keep making natural gains for a min


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Tried to pose again it's no good it's harder than it looks lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3902


24.06.12

View attachment 3903


24.06.12

Me at 14st 10 lb.

( that mark which looks like its on my chest is on the mirror lol )


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Jordan very good mate, Wish I was in the 14st mark stil got over half to go. How tall are you mate? and what was your weight when you started? It's good that your that heavy and still look nice and lean


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm 5ft 11 mate An when I started training 5 years ago I was 12st

Thanks for Ye compliment buddy.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Looking good mate That body would do me nice Shave the beard and I mite even say ur good looking. Lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I need a shave Meeks. Can't be arsed.

I'll shave tonight just for you lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking good and chunky mate, impressive shoulders, tidy shape all in, can see abs coming through too.

When youve fin the painting get the wheels out lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Chunky? Cheers Chris  lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Bet your burd does not like unshaved look He he lol. No really looking good bud But I know you really want to be bigger. Lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Looking great Jordan that's the weight I'd be happy with I know your goals are to be bigger like meeky says but impressive mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Looking great Jordan that's the weight I'd be happy with I know your goals are to be bigger like meeky says but impressive mate


christo what are your goals And jordan you look great mate plz dont get a lot bigger mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

looking good mate well done


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Bet your burd does not like unshaved look He he lol. No really looking good bud But I know you really want to be bigger. Lol


She isn't too bothered mate bit i just can't be arsed to do it at the moment


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Looking great Jordan that's the weight I'd be happy with I know your goals are to be bigger like meeky says but impressive mate


Thanks christo. My goals are to be bigger yes I don't think I'll see be happy to be honest mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

lozza said:


> looking good mate well done


Thankyou buddy


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Meeks My goals are 1) weigh 14-15 st and around 12 percent bf not to be overly massive I'd be happy with this weight 2) I'd like to learn how to teach others the basics as I enjoy learning about bodybuilding and to pass on basic information to people with low self esteem and make them feel better about themselves how about you meeky?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Christo23 said:


> Meeks My goals are 1) weigh 14-15 st and around 12 percent bf not to be overly massive I'd be happy with this weight 2) I'd like to learn how to teach others the basics as I enjoy learning about bodybuilding and to pass on basic information to people with low self esteem and make them feel better about themselves how about you meeky?


Really just to enjoy it mate and may be gain some muscle That all really


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yeh happiness is most important thing to me mate if I didn't enjoy something I wouldn't do it, I'm hitting gym early doors now at 630 so It doesn't get in the way of family time


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

your family is the most importing thing mate


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Good physique and progress, would like to see my own abs one day :\


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks buddy. Abs aren't important to me at the moment size is though lol.


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Im on 2 minds with that one, I see my mates abs and want em so bad but I feel if I cut the now Ill look like tiny so size as well! They are some serious traps btw.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks mate I think that's genetic loads of people have commented on my traps ha


----------



## pixiesillycat (Jul 5, 2012)

wow you look great! well done


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot pixie


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 4283


A quick upper body progress pic. Week 6 of cycle.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking good mate arms looking bigger


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers mate I'll do another in a sec


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chest looks bigger too!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 4287


View attachment 4288


View attachment 4289


View attachment 4290


A few more pics taken today


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Calfs

View attachment 4292


View attachment 4293


Quads together

View attachment 4294


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Looking good mate and even bigger, and thicker. IL not say chunky this time to describe thicker LOL, i realise its not a flattering word.

Big arms there too.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Chris got to realise there will be bloat with water retention though


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

You look bigger all over J except belly. Legs are defo bigger now, well done.


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Looking good Jordan, definite improvement over the earlier pics


----------

